# Micaela Schaefer halbnackt bei Supertalent 3x



## Bond (25 Sep. 2011)




----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2011)

Schrott hoch 10


----------



## TheDuke (25 Sep. 2011)

cool


----------



## mister_fuchs (25 Sep. 2011)

Schön, schön... :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Sep. 2011)

halbnackt ist wohl übertrieben


----------



## stuffa84 (25 Sep. 2011)

die versucht auch alles um ins TV zu kommen ...


----------



## philip (25 Sep. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (25 Sep. 2011)

für die Hübsche.


----------



## oscar_wild (25 Sep. 2011)

Lieber ne angezogene Kristina Sterz als eine nackte wieauchimmerdiehierhieß... Trotzdem thx !


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2011)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Advantage (4 Juli 2013)

Super! Danke schön,ich bin scharf auf sie wie sonstwas^^


----------



## Rambo (4 Juli 2013)

Danke für die schönen Bilder!
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Pillemann (6 Juli 2013)

sehr sehr heiss


----------



## MrLeiwand (6 Juli 2013)

mica hat einfach nen super körper! aber ihre freundin ist auch heiß


----------



## Joing (21 Jan. 2015)

Boxsäcke hat sie ja


----------



## Roginho (25 Jan. 2015)

Was ist an dieser Frau schön ?=


----------



## kenaa (22 Juli 2015)

schön, danke


----------



## Asslover286 (31 Aug. 2015)

Echt geil die alte


----------



## Asslover286 (31 Aug. 2015)

Vielen dank für die pics


----------



## dapdap (31 Aug. 2015)

Micaela <3


----------

